# Turbo Trainers - computrainer / Tacx etc



## BigGar (19 Sep 2009)

Hi,
Am fairly new to cycling but have got the bug BIG time. Shame that the nights are drawing in so I'm considering purchasing a turbo trainer. I've had exercise bikes in the past and found it fairly boring (lack of date was a factor) so think I need something that will help keep the interest up.

Am prepared to fork out as much as £600 to £800 (yes I must have the bug! Lol) and have done some research on the I magic / Fortius by Tacx / an Elite turbo and also the computrainer.

Does anybody have much experience of any these? The Fortius appeals to me due to the Real Life Videos but how does it compare to something like the computrainer? Am getting a bit obsessed with improving my power to weight ratio (I'm 92 kg!) and being able to train at a set wattage could be useful.I know that brand new the Computrainer is around £1200 so I'd need to get a second hand one of those!

Many thanks


----------



## Seamab (19 Sep 2009)

Hi BigGar, i bought a Tacx Fortius last winter and am very happy with it. I've no experience of the Computrainer or others that you mention so can't offer any comparison.
From reading around at the time the Comptrainer seemed to be the best on the market but very expensive although its VR capabilities seemed to be poorer than Tacx.

The Tacx is a very versatile machine and can be used in many different ways to suit your interest.

The power readings you get from the Tacx may not be entirely accurate gauged with a proper powermeter - some say 5% others 10% difference compared to a powertap but as long as you set it up the same way each time you can compare your efforts.

You can use the machine with or without RLV and do power/gradient intervals at set wattages. There's some new software out that allows you to download GPS courses and ride them virtually - but i've not tried that.

I've got a few of the RLV's and the quality is good and they certainly take the boredom factor out for me. I tried a basic turbo before getting one of these and just couldn't hack the boredom. You can try and beat your PB over a certain route or just take it easy and enjoy the route.

Recently though i got one of the ergovideos which is essentially a video chaingang ride with a power profile rather than gradient based video and find this very challenging. The idea is you follow a rider(s) and try to keep up with them as the machine adjusts the power based on what they are doing. You can alter the power to a lower or higher percentage before you start and try and keep up. Each time i try to last a little longer.... It has me hanging over the bars gasping for air! There's a new one coming out with the Shleck Brothers. I'd recommend these over the RLV's as you get an RLV included on the disc as well.

There's also a good forum on the Tacx website and their support is good.

Get a good fan - you'll need it


----------



## BigGar (19 Sep 2009)

Many thanks for that reply! Much appreciated. The RLV's sound so tempting and I'd love to be able to get fit enough to give Ventoux or Alpe D'Huez a go!!!! I guess it'll come down to what I want. The more interesting one in terms of graphics etc (Fortius) or the accurate one for pwer (computrainer)!!! The Fortius is about half the price so maybe I should buy the fortius and use a powertap!!!


----------



## Seamab (20 Sep 2009)

BigGar said:


> Many thanks for that reply! Much appreciated. The RLV's sound so tempting and I'd love to be able to get fit enough to give Ventoux or Alpe D'Huez a go!!!! I guess it'll come down to what I want. The more interesting one in terms of graphics etc (Fortius) or the accurate one for pwer (computrainer)!!! The Fortius is about half the price so maybe I should buy the fortius and use a powertap!!!



Remember that you can reduce the difficulty (or increase!) of any RLV. So you could start Ventoux at say 60% at first and work up to 100% over time and still enjoy the ride. The video quality of the newer RLV's are excellent. A lot of users ride the mountain RLV's at low percentages for recovery rides just to enjoy the scenery. Be aware that above gradients of 12% or so the unit does not accurately reflect the severity of the gradient so that 25% feels little different from 12%. I don't think that any of the competitors units are any better on this - most are poorer.

Personally, i don't think that the accuracy is that important because you can control all the variables from session to session. OK 200 Tacx watts may be for example 190 SRM/powertap watts but you will still progress working up the Tacx wattages. Some of the very keen types hire a powertap to calibrate the machine and then set the percentage to adjust. So that say for example you need to run your RLV's at 105% to get an accurate comparison. Whether you need to go that far is up to you.

I'm sure you are aware that you need to setup the trainer with a PC/laptop to hand - you cannot use it as a standalone device.

Check out the Tacx forum

If power accuracy is very important to you then consider the Computrainer but it's very expensive.


----------



## BigGar (5 Oct 2009)

Hello, 
Well I've gone and bought a Fortius! Took a while to set up the thing but managed to get halfway up Alpe D'Huez on Saturday!! 
I am having one big problem though - calibrating the thing! Am riding for about 5 mins and am ensuring that the tyre is well compressed against the roller but keep getting a "calibration error" message. Will keep trying but if anyone else has more advice it would be much appreciated!! Many thanks, Gareth


----------



## Seamab (6 Oct 2009)

I'm assuming you are getting a calibration error while attempting to calibrate and not just when randomly riding?

When you calibrate you need only pedal for a few seconds and then stop - letting the machine takeover as it calculates the run down resistance. Perhaps you are pedalling continuously?

It is also possible to have too much pressure on the roller.

When i calibrate (tbh i rarely do this)- i always warm up the machine with 5 min catalyst free cycling. Then if the calibration value is not between 0 and +1 i either increase/decrease the tension and try again until i've got it right. I never save the calibration value.

If you managed to cycle halfway up L'Alpe without any issues then there can't be much wrong.

What kind of tyre are you using?

Also make sure you are up to date with the firmware - the latest is 2.04 -but make sure you apply every update (i don't know what version you have on the disc but if it is 2.02 then find 2.03 online and apply before 2.04) otherwise problems may ensue.


----------



## I am Spartacus (6 Oct 2009)

For that money, I think I'd rather buy ( and have a pot of change) an easy to maintain single speed and ride it thru the months until spring.
And
Find your local spinning class and ride to that.


----------



## mad al (8 Oct 2009)

Thought I'd share my basic set up that has cost me £19.99 so far. Everything else apart from buying the training tyre came free


----------



## I am Spartacus (8 Oct 2009)

You mean to say you don't get..

"I 've TRIPPED over that bloody bike again... MOVE it for Gods sake.."


----------



## Brahan (8 Oct 2009)

Snowman already?


----------



## mad al (8 Oct 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> You mean to say you don't get..
> 
> "I 've TRIPPED over that bloody bike again... MOVE it for Gods sake.."



I've got the road bike on a stand in the lounge , that's quite an interesting topic now and again


----------



## mad al (8 Oct 2009)

Brahan said:


> Snowman already?




 been following me for years now


----------



## NorthernSky (16 Oct 2009)

Hi folks


I'm now in the market for a trainer. completely new to all this so was hoping for some advice.
I have about £100 to spend, could stretch a little further if needs be
I'll be using it with an old racer I have 

what am i looking for in a good trainer? 
some links to reasonable trainers would be nice 
basically any help for a newbie

(very nice set-up mad al btw. are training tyres necessary too?)

thanks


----------



## jimboalee (16 Oct 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> For that money, I think I'd rather buy ( and have a pot of change) an easy to maintain single speed and ride it thru the months until spring.
> And
> Find your local spinning class and ride to that.



Cheap advert ?? 

I'd rather a real bike too.

I paid £45 in September for two M+ tyres for my winter bike and it hasn't rained since.
That doubled the value of the bike...


----------



## I am Spartacus (16 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Cheap advert ??
> 
> ```
> 
> ```



Everything must be done in these tough economic times!

Hi end turbos if you want your training 'serious' are probably the way to go.
But to justify it, it would have to have some proper wellie during the off season months.. which start to negate the benefits of the off season (you could use £80 rollers here) because coming into pre season, you can get back on the road again.... off at a tangent again....


----------

